# An old sawmill, made of rubbish



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I made an old sawmill from some old parts and some rubbish.....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent! Looks, old, rustic, and utilized!!!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks good, literally making something from nothing!


----------



## BrendaSchonig (Nov 18, 2018)

I love it!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

